# Greedy Kitten! Help!



## Charlie (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi, my kitten Sindbad is around four months and he won't stop eating!! Every little tit bit he can find, the remains of dinner, inside of cooking pans before i get a chance to wash up, even caught him eating some dry pasta that he must have fished out of the cupboard. 

I know it sounds like i'm starving the poor little mite, but he eats around two and a half sachets of Highlife wet food, and has a bowl of IAMs kitten down most of the time, the thing is he wolfs his way through everything i feed him in seconds. Am i not feeding him enough? On the flipside, I don't want to end up with a fat moggy! 

Everything is fine with him, good shiny coat and more than enough energy.

Might just be being paranoid.

Any answers would be welcome, thanks.


----------



## Jack&Harley (Nov 2, 2008)

I wish I could offer advice but all I can offer is empathy.

Our kitten Pepper is 7 months old and she is a food machine. I know that she has never gone without food, she was born in my care and I along with her mother raised her. She will eat anything and will growl if you try and take it from her. I've just learned to be more careful about what is left out and have come to hope that as she gets older she'll grow out of this. She has gotten better in the last 2 months.

Good luck

Leslie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

At his age he should be allowed to eat as much as he wants, just portion it out over time so he doesn't overeat and bring it all back up. But, basically, feed him when he asks. 

Monitor his weight and growth and cut back the food if he starts to gain too much. Kobi was the same way till he was 9-10 months, then he finally backed off a bit.


----------



## Charlie (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks! You have definitely put my mind at ease, shall take heed of your advice.


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

Could be, IMO, two things, he could A-just be going through a growth spurt or B-could have worms.


----------



## Charlie (Nov 11, 2009)

P&R said:


> Could be, IMO, two things, he could A-just be going through a growth spurt or B-could have worms.



I hope it's not worms, he's not been out yet, is it likely? Wouldn't I be able to see them? Good point though, thought it might be that too, but he seems ok. Is there anything I can do to check? Here's to it being a growth spurt!


----------



## P&R (Sep 10, 2009)

I would just take him, and a fresh stool sample, to the vet and they can check for worms and, if it is, give you a dewormer which will take care of the problem. They don't have to go outside to get worms, could be as simple as eating a mosquito or fly (I forget which, if not both). Good luck


----------



## Charlie (Nov 11, 2009)

ok thanks very much for the advice!


----------



## DustinG. (Jul 25, 2009)

sounds like a normal kittent to me!

my 8 month old male kitten hasnt grown out of this state yet (where the female 8month old HAS grown out of it already).....so im having to control his eating more now. hes turning into a little fatty!!!!


----------

